# Black Sabbath to Reunite for world tour.



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.guitarworld.com/black-sabbath-reunite-world-tour-new-album

Hope they come to my town.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

They're also making a new album. I'm cautiously optimistic. On one hand, they proved that they're still extremely strong musically with that last Heaven & Hell album (was there a better 2000-something pure metal album?).

On the other hand, I get the feeling they're gonna put Ozzy's voice through 100 computers from the future to sound "better", now that Dio's kicked it. Or whatever makes him sound so artificial in his awful new solo records.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was lucky enough to see them play in their home town back in the late 90s and they were VERY good - far better than when I saw them on what turned out to be the last tour with Ozzy back in 1978 (also in Birmingham) - they really sounded as if they were reaching the end of the line and a little-known support group totally wiped them away. That little-known support group was Van Halen! Sabbath were back on form (with RJ Dio) when I saw them in 1980 but I'd always hankered after a reunion with Ozzy if he and Tony Iommi could ever patch up their differences - it always seems like a real love-hate thing with those two. Now, though?? Hmm...Ozzy's voice will have to be VERY artificially tweaked, I'd have thought - he always said that he had trouble with the higher-register vocals on Sabbath songs even when he was young and to me he looks physically shot. And here's hoping Bill Ward doesn't have another heart attack. An album would definitely be of interest and would hopefully help to atone for all those ridiculous 'revolving-door' line-up changes that occurred in the 80s and 90s.

I wonder if Argus will emerge from hiding to comment?


----------

